# Project Fukur02 - MKV Airlift Build



## tdipower17 (Mar 11, 2009)

The time has finally come, I have been piecing my air ride together for about 4 months now. I went with: 

Dual 400C Viair 
Airlift Manifolds 
Easy Street Controller Ecu 
Airlift Xl's 
Airlift regular bag's rear 
5 Gallon steel tank 
Paid about 1500 for everything. 

A huge thanks to Will @ Bagrider's for getting my fitting's out to me. Car will be bagged later tonight. Here are pictures of what I have done up to now.


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

i have a feeling this is going to be a good build! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey man can't wait to see the build, but I wanted to give you a heads up that you don't have the true XL's that's the first gen of our MKV struts and they will not go as low as the XL's. Give me a shout today and let's see what we can do to get ya on the true XL's 

Thanks 

Corey 
800-248-0892 ext 227


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Ahh, dis guy is right. That is the old MK5 slam kit. Can't wait to see the build though. 

With these struts you will be like .75-1" off the ground. Which is fine if you don't plan on laying with your fitment.


----------



## tdipower17 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks guy, Let'see how i low i go with these. Before I spend more money on Xl's... FML.. 

Seller told me they were xl's?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

If you wanna go lower just get a hold of Jesse or I and we will hook ya up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Rene, those wheel centers look good n' flashy. I look forward to seeing how the fitment comes together. Let me know if you need any other bits and pieces. :beer:


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm confused now, I purchased the xl from bagriders and its the same as this one, non adjustable . How do we know for sure its a xl and not a slam kit? BTW Corey I called u


----------



## tdipower17 (Mar 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Rene, those wheel centers look good n' flashy. I look forward to seeing how the fitment comes together. Let me know if you need any other bits and pieces. :beer:


 Thanks Will, Hopefully the Fittings will be in today when I get off of work! Thanks again for everything 



Alexvr said:


> I'm confused now, I purchased the xl from bagriders and its the same as this one, non adjustable . How do we know for sure its a xl and not a slam kit? BTW Corey I called u


 I'm a little worried about this. As the original buyer bought directly from Airlift and was told these were Xl's.. Now there not xls? I don't understand what's going on here. Alex and another mk5 owner he in Florida has the same exact one's which were purchased from bagriders!?!?! There's aren't Xl's either are they. I'm not upset or anything but if someone purchases something and there told there "XL's" especially directly from Airlift you'd expect it to be the Xl's.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

This were prototype struts pictured above(also non-adjustable).......our first attempt at the xl's.... 

This is what the REAL XL's look like (thanks for the pic Will ) 










Notice no welded on adapters at the bottom


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

First they made the Slam Series struts: 










They didn't quite get the subframe on the ground so I talked to Air Lift about making a shorter version, which we call the Slam XL struts: 









The XL's were a big hit so they discontinued the old design. 

Alex, you and Sandro have the XL's, Rene, you have the original design. 

EDIT: Damn, Corey beat me


----------



## tdipower17 (Mar 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If you wanna go lower just get a hold of Jesse or I and we will hook ya up


 Left you a message. 


Will, the fittings arrived at my house :beer:


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

tdipower17 said:


> Left you a message.
> 
> 
> Will, the fittings arrived at my house :beer:


 O man I see it now :x thanks for the pics guys


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn I thought I got XLs from ECS when I talked to them guess I have the orginal ones too.:banghead:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

looks like it is fun to do that with your vehicle. Cool wheel colour. :thumbup: 



this is coool.


----------



## tdipower17 (Mar 11, 2009)

4 am 











Needs to go lower


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

4am!?! Talk about burning the midnight oil!  

*Looks dope!* Cant wait to see it with the wheels on there :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

Just looking at the pictures and had a few questions for you, What size lumber did you use 1 by 6 ?? What are the dimensions of the box you built ? Would help a ton man thanks


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

4 am and you didn't even get the wheels finished....?!?!:what: 

looks good man...i think the wheel color is going to look really good on the white!


----------



## tdipower17 (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice dude!

Now we need a side shot. :beer:


----------



## tdipower17 (Mar 11, 2009)

Need shorter shocks, Notch & Xl front and I'll be golden


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks real good. any other side shots?


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


'Nuff said.


----------

